# A present for your instructor



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

I was the worst in my class - the slowest, the most disorganised, the girl who always injured herself and my teacher had so much patience that he tried to fix it by talking to me after the lessons, telling me what I could improve, how I could improve. Weeks later I actually rose and did much, much better. I can keep up with everybody, do things quickly and efficiently with quality and precision. I am so grateful for his patience. The semester is going to wrap up soon, I wont be back for the next semester since I'm going back to music school to finish my degree, but when I finish music school, I have every intention to go back to culinary school and to also take an apprenticeship at the same time. 

I want to give my instructor something before the semester ends. So far all I can think of is: good quality coffee beans and a revised edition of Larrouse Gastronomique. Does anybody have any other suggestions? I know that this teacher loves his coffee ... but I don't know if the latter gift is too boring.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

In all likelihood, your instructor has a copy of Gastronimique.

Go for the coffee beans. Really good coffee to a coffee lover, especially if it's something different or rare is a very nice gift.

Check out a few remarkable bean sources:-

Counter Culture Coffee-http://counterculturecoffee.com/

and

Larry's Beans-http://www.larrysbeans.com/

Wonderful coffees and fun packaging too.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

> I was the worst in my class - the slowest, the most disorganised, the girl who always injured herself


You are probably the most humble in your class. Just because you are switching to music for awhile, please don't forget us, I have enjoyed reading your posts.

As for the gift, the coffee sounds like a great idea.

Petals.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Coffee is a great idea if you know he drinks it.

Another suggestion would be a small and large kunz spoon.   You can never have enough spoons!


----------



## tranquillo (May 26, 2012)

Thanks foodnfoto. I know that it his highly likely that he has Larrouse Gastronomique - it's why I wanted to get him a revised edition. I've brought him coffee on one occasion because I was really slow and I sucked up all the break time to clean up. I know he likes short blacks and I know that he likes them cold - when I brought it for him, it went cold, and I apologised but he said he likes it cold, then he told all of us the story of why he drinks coffee cold. I don't know if those types of beans ship to Australia ... I was thinking of buying beans from across the road the the culinary college. That cafe is not in the college, but ironically everybody in my class doesn't support the cafe in my college - they all go to the place across the road because it has good coffee (it's been reviewed quite recently as the best cafe in the whole city, and rightly so!). They sell their beans already roasted and packaged at a decent price. 

Thanks Petals. I'm glad you liked reading my posts... Of course, I wont forget you or the culinary world. I'll still post. I think I'll miss the culinary world for a while. I really liked it here and I was just starting to be decent at it. 

Twyst, I thought that losing spoons was my habit, but it seems other people share the same habit. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Gift certificate to an on line spice company.


----------

